

Army open-sources cyber defense code in new GitHub project - JTF195
http://scienceblog.com/76752/army-open-sources-cyber-defense-code-new-github-project/

======
JTF195
The article didn't have a link to the GitHub project page, so here it is:
[https://github.com/USArmyResearchLab/Dshell](https://github.com/USArmyResearchLab/Dshell)

~~~
r3bl
This is exactly what I was trying to point out. If you put an article about
something, be sure to link it.

~~~
visakanv
It drives me crazy when this doesn't happen– especially in news articles
talking about some study here or there- why not link to the actual study?! I
end up having to Google for it, click around a bunch of bad navigation... very
painful.

~~~
r3bl
I've recently (and when I say recently, I mean less than 24 hours ago) found
out that one nationally known tabloid actually copied my work on their site
without _any_ indications on where they found out about it. Of course, they
haven't even put a link to the original work (which I published on my blog),
but they were kind enough to let their readers know that "researchers" found
out about it.

I can't even explain how frustrated I currently am by their action.

~~~
krzysz00
Could you use a DMCA-like thing to get them to stop doing that?

~~~
r3bl
Although they clearly broke my CY-BY-SA license by not sharing their work
under the same license and not giving me any attribution, I'm not exactly sure
what can I do to take it down, Hiring a lawyer for this is not an option for
me considering that I'm just a student on a low budget.

~~~
tomcam
Send to their ISP. Usually that's very efficient.

~~~
ciupicri
That could work, but I think that in the case of a "nationally known tabloid"
chances are low.

------
sarciszewski
This is pretty cool. I didn't know the Army Research Lab used Python in any of
their projects.

Thanks for sharing this.

~~~
nmb
[http://www.amazon.com/Violent-Python-Cookbook-Penetration-
En...](http://www.amazon.com/Violent-Python-Cookbook-Penetration-
Engineers/dp/1597499579)

~~~
fabulist
What is the relevance?

~~~
cududa
"An information security specialist with the US Army, O'Connor introduces the
hacker's programming language Python to new users, and describes some advanced
features to those who already know it."

~~~
fabulist
Oops, thanks. I skimmed and ctrl+f'd for "army", but I guess I still missed it
somehow.

------
drderidder
Why is this better than tshark?

~~~
meowface
More fine-grained filtering and more options in general. For example, you can
filter by country, or analyze NetFlow rather than pcaps.

------
forkerenok
I wonder if contribution to that repo (or alike, i.e. affiliated with some
gov's defense orgs) would be considered a treason in some countries...

------
johnny99
Where do they get the "2,000 unique visitors" bit from? And 100 downloads...
are they referring to the 92 forks?

I think Public Affairs does not get Github.

~~~
zulko
For a given repo Github gives you the daily number of visits and unique
visitors, as well as the number of times the repo was cloned (they don't give
you the number of downloads of the zipped sources).

~~~
aw3c2
Huh, where do I find those?

edit: Ah! They hide behind the bar chart diagram icon, /graphs/traffic

------
jdawg77
Dshell was released on December 17th; last month. Press release from the US
Army on Jan 28th (3 days ago...) would be a better, more official source than
this blog.

[http://www.army.mil/article/141734/Army_cyber_defenders_open...](http://www.army.mil/article/141734/Army_cyber_defenders_open_source_code_in_new_GitHub_project/)

The guy looks, imho, a bit like Tony Stark. That's pretty cool, the money
quote is this one: "If soldiers eat it, wear it, touch it, fly it, ride it or
ship it, we make it." Makers. Gotta love 'em. Funny timing, December 17th is 4
days after my patent pending in cryptography. Then, the press release was same
day I offered a small amount for my company, publicly.

Media's taken a few days to catch up, or a few weeks, depending on your POV.

------
nether
This is leet.

------
dmix
(Released >1 month ago)

------
crimsonalucard
if i were in the intelligence community i would introduce cyber defense code
with some very obscure flaws. Not flaws in the code itself but flaws in the
algorithm.

If the code happens to gain traction. I would would then use that flaw to my
advantage.

------
okasaki
Considering the secret obsessed world of the military, this seems like the
ultimate proof that "cyber warfare" is worthless to them.

